# FRIDAY FUN.. one picture



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ruth's game was so much fun I figured let's try this. Post one picture that really sums up your poo. 
This picture says goofy to me and she really is the most fun ever.








With both Ozzy and Jake the look says it all.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry I had to post two pictures. There are two sides to this young lady, the "nice quiet sleepy poo'  and the "I'm ready to play poo"


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

This one took a bit of thought for Molly - but here goes 










At first glance a lovely cuddly girl - but if you look a bit deeper you see the double trouble of sock and bone she is laying on and suspect there may be a tougher side to her


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Lovely photos.

It just has to be a ready for play photo with Poppy. "Come on mum! What are we waiting for?"


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ooh exciting! I will go have a look..


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

My happy honey...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

My serious stunner...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Those are perfect.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Those are perfect.


I think it's fits them well!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Also, my kitty-poo... Looking beautiful as always...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is Lady... This is so her.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Missing me!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

And here is Miss Cricket! 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

Pic one for Nado because it shows what a smart little joker he is. He is constantly praying for treats lately. So cute and so effective.

Pic two for River but it I think it shows what a little princess she is.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Great idea Donna! I love this one of Sami cause it shows his Cowlick . . . love that sweet face!







This is my favorite of Carley cause she's saying "I didn't do it!!"


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Carley needs a kiss.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ha Ha!!! Carley usually needs a spanking . . . . but she always gets kisses instead!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

This is not easy...
One pic.... We were allowed four words 

Kiki sweet
Dot nutty
Inzi manic


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> This is not easy...
> One pic.... We were allowed four words
> 
> Kiki sweet
> ...


That is one crazy Dot face and Inzi pose. Kiki is a petal!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Taken me ages to find the photo I wanted of Chance - sweet girl


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The picture of Dot is hilarious.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot *is* hilarious


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Every time I see that photo of Dot it makes me laugh out loud


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Peanut always busy... With a toy...


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> This is not easy...
> One pic.... We were allowed four words
> 
> Kiki sweet
> ...


That second picture made me laugh love the crazy eye


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hahah loving these pics! Dot lol too awesome.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

picture too big wouldn't load!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My boy









My girl










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

